

Ask HN: Stack Exchange Clone Needed - Sol2Sol

I want to test an idea I have using the Q&#38;A collaborative format and I need something similar to Stack Exchange that will allow users to post news items and ask and answer questions. It would be similar to Stack Exchange format or even the format of this site. What would people here recommend? I'm not a developer so I'd have to outsource the development/configuration to someone but I'm just trying to get a feel for what is out there that will allow me to run this test in the simplest most cost effective way possible.
======
tsm
HN itself is open source (included with Arc:
<http://arclanguage.org/install>), as is reddit
(<https://github.com/reddit/reddit/wiki>). It does sound like Openqa is a
better option though.

------
arkitaip
There's always Lamer News, "an HN style social news site written in
Ruby/Sinatra/Redis/JQuery"

<https://github.com/antirez/lamernews>

------
ahamidi
I recently came across Coordino (<http://coordino.com/>). I haven't tried it
out myself, but it looks pretty polished.

It's also Open Source.

------
izak30
Openqa is a clone of stack exchange for django. There are several. Google is
your friend here.

------
hwf829
nice. test out your hypothesis first. :)

try OSQA. Heard it's good. thanks. get a host like uhm webfaction.

Goodluck! Outsource to RoRers / pythonistas in the Philippines.

I heard this guy is good - bryanbibat.net

~~~
dalke
Second the OSQA. Used it on a project last year. Clean code, clean templates,
easy to modify.

------
latch
<http://shapado.com/>

